# Colleen - 15 week old Westie cross - A very brave little pup.



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Colleen is a very special 15 week old West Highland Terrier cross. 
This beautiful girl came into our care from a breeder at 7 weeks old. She was diagnosed with PDA (patent ductus areriosis) and a grade 6 heart murmur. We were told that she had a 90% chance of a full recovery and go onto lead a normal life with surgery to her heart.

We of course agreed to the surgery which took place on 25th October and Im pleased to say that Colleen has now made a full recovery, had her stitches out and is racing around like a normal puppy. We think someone forgot to tell her she was poorly!
























































She will need to see a heart specialist again in 3 months for final sign off, but so far everything seems very positive.

Colleen is a normal puppy and is enjoying everything normal puppies do - running round at 100 miles an hour, eating and sleeping!

She is crate trained but her house training is still work in progress. She barks for attention, but wasnt fazed by the fireworks this year.

Colleen can live with other dogs, children and cats.

Colleen is looking for a loving home that can fully commit to the training she needs. We'd like her to be taken to puppy training classes to help her develop and blossom as we know she will.

It is a requirement of our puppy adoption contract that she will be neutered at 6 months at the owner's expense. A voucher will be given at the time of adoption for a refund of £40 when she is neutered.

Colleen is currently on foster in Ledbury, Hereford but we re home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Colleen, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
If you have any questions then please do ask!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwww bless her  I hope she gets her forever home soon  x


----------



## Jacks-mum (May 9, 2009)

Awwww bless.

We've been thinking about adding another dog to our family for about a year now. Colleen is sooooooooooo lovely I've just applied to have her.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Awwww Colleen is so cute, bless her, fingers crossed for that loving forever home,xxxxxx_


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Jacks-mum said:


> Awwww bless.
> 
> We've been thinking about adding another dog to our family for about a year now. Colleen is sooooooooooo lovely I've just applied to have her.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Aww fingers & paws crossed here for you. Please let us know if you are lucky to become her forever home.


----------



## Jacks-mum (May 9, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Aww fingers & paws crossed here for you. Please let us know if you are lucky to become her forever home.


Oh nooooooooooooooo 

My 3 year old westie isnt neutered. I didnt read the adoption rules before applying. We wont be considered for her 

Damn


----------



## heath480 (Jan 2, 2009)

She is a little beauty.


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

she is so unbeliveabley cute


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jacks-mum said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooo
> 
> My 3 year old westie isnt neutered. I didnt read the adoption rules before applying. We wont be considered for her
> 
> Damn


But if she is to be spayed what is the problem?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

912142 said:


> But if she is to be spayed what is the problem?


Our adoption policy is very adaptable but we do not re -home where resident dogs are not already neutered/spayed unless this is for health reasons. Full information on our adoption policy is here Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful Colleen is coming along well in her foster home. She sleeps in a crate at night and doesn't make a peep. She travels well in the car and she's great with the dogs and children in her foster home. Still working on housetraining but she's a clever little girl and will get there soon. Can anyone offer this beautiful girl a forever home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved


----------



## heath480 (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck in your new home Colleen.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Colleen has now been homed


----------

